# System running very slow CPU or Motherboard issue?



## nevilix (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been attempting to repair my cousins desktop PC and have run out of ideas to fix this. This issue was cause by one of two possible things I believe:

*1. *My cousin had a electrical issue where one electrical post fried off his electrical meter and his house was only receiving minimal power.
*note:* I assume the PC should be safe since it was in a plugged into a surge protector at all times however this could possibly be related.

*2.* When he built the computer somehow his heatsink became unseated one day and the system may have reached high tempature. 
*note:* I am guessing this is the culprit in this situation.


*The Problem*

The system remains frozen on the windows loading screen for about 15 minutes before booting into windows. Once Windows is loaded the system works however everything takes minutes for tasks to complete instead of seconds. Once a window/program has been loaded windows can be switched with no delay. The system even freezes when trying to reinstall windows. Also just to add when the system is frozen graphics and the mouse pointer do not freeze.


*Thing's I've tried*

Re-seated everything Motherboard / cpu / heatsink ect..
Shuffled Memory sticks around trying all possible combinations.
Ran memtest+ with no errors logged
Tested all hd's with no errors logged
Replaced Cmos battery
I tried testing the processor using Ultimate Boot Cd's tools however it gives me errors when trying to run the test program so the processor tests have not been done. I've made multiple copies of the cd and verified that it worked on 2 different other pc's.
 Re installing windows / System freezes 
 Using a working hd with working win 7 on it from a different pc / Same Issues

*My Conclusion:* At this point its hard for me to conclude which component is the culprit... I assume the hd's, memory and gfx card are not related because they work perfectly fine in a different system. 

*Question:* Would it likely be the Motherboard or the processor causing the issue?

*Question:* What would be some simple tests to run to rule out one or the other?

Thanks in advance for all the help regarding this issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Lack of sufficient power can do damage and surge protectors only help to guard against Voltage spikes but can't compensate for a lack of power.


----------



## nevilix (Dec 28, 2012)

The system is Custom Built:
ASRock k10n780slix3-wifi ( Updated to 2.0 Bios )
AMD Phenom X4 9750 Quad-Core Processor 2.40GHz
8GB GSkill Memory ( forgot the specs of memory but its 4x 2gb sticks with the metal blue heatsinks )
Graphics SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5
PSU Corsair - Enthusiast Series 650-Watt
hd's :
1x 500gb raptor 
2x 1.5tb seagates


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all but one stick of RAM.
Disconnect all Hdd's except the one with the OS.
Try booting/running a Linux disc to bypass the Hdd.


----------



## nevilix (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, Removed all but 1 memory stick, 
Disconnected all hd's except main, 
Tried booting into mini XP using hirens boot cd and has same issue. 
If the mini XP is not equal to running linux off cd to bypass hd's then let me know ill have to find a linux cs in my pile of cd's


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

By surge protector do you mean the power strip? They are very poor at surge protection.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any OS on disc should work to bypass the Hdd.
Test the Mobo by removing all RAM, power on, listed for any beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a bad Mobo.
CPU's are pretty bullet proof but a power surge could damage one.
If the Mobo shows good, I'd suggest a bench test precisely as listed below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

